
Personalization Isn’t the Future of News (I Hope) - lloydarmbrust
http://ownlocal.com/newspaper-support-group/personalization-isnt-the-future-of-news/
======
PaulHoule
Ben Bagdikian wrote a book called "The Information Machines" about
personalized news circa 1970.

One chapter in the middle of it makes the most damning indictment of the
concept of "news" that I've ever seen.

At that time, the editor of a local newspaper had to look at thousands of news
wire article that he could run and had only a few seconds to evaluate an
article and decide if they want to put it in or not.

Fast forward to 2011 and a small media market like Tompkins County. We've got
a daily paper, the Ithaca Journal, which seems to get a page thinner every
month. Most newswire news is now in a section with USA Today branding, and the
local news in the Ithaca Journal is largely about crime -- this works because
a single crime can generate a large number of news stories: there is a report,
an arrest, an indictment, an interminable trial, a conviction, appeals,
imprisonment, parole hearings, a release, etc.

The serious newspaper in Tompkins is a weekly paper, the Tompkins Weekly,
which is actually profitable. It covers things that are going on in the area
that are ongoing... And that's the point: most of the things that are
important are ongoing processes, not event. The fact is that there just aren't
enough significant events in an area of 100,000 people to fill a daily. And
who needs wire news stories in a local paper when you get them online?

"News" in the conventional sense is entertainment; even if you're watching the
events in Egypt on Al Jazeera, it's probably something that isn't going to
change your behavior or make a real difference in your life.

~~~
nitrogen
_even if you're watching the events in Egypt on Al Jazeera, it's probably
something that isn't going to change your behavior or make a real difference
in your life._

I must disagree with this. Even though it makes no immediate difference to one
living in a stable country with no impending self destruction, the events,
motivations, and ideas surrounding Egypt's peaceful revolution can leave a
permanent mark on one's consciousness, among other things providing new ideas
for technologies that could be useful to the oppressed.

------
alextp
In all honesty, reading this makes me want the writer to actually spend some
time reading grocery store counter magazines or cosmopolitan, or even watching
5 straight hours of fox news or reality shows or whatever goes completely
against his values.

Truth is, no one would come back to a website that showed them uninteresting
things.

~~~
pilooch
What matters is the interaction between the user and the news system. For this
reason, I don't believe the comparison with a shop, tv or a magazine is
pertinent. IMO the key element is that the news system should never lock the
user up. The most annoying thing with personalized filters is that they're
mostly invisible.

------
JacobAldridge
I think it's worth observing, since several comments here seem to be assuming
otherwise, that I interpret the OP's argument as being "I hope news doesn't
get personal" for the purpose of an informed public capable of making critical
decisions, as opposed to proclaiming it's a preferable business model.

Of course you will sell more chocolate ice-creams to a chocoholic than if you
tried to force them to buy broccoli, but that's not good for their health. And
you're likely to be more profitable marketing personalised news, but at what
expense to civil conversation and a social middle ground where reasonable
debate can be held?

~~~
jeremymims
Thanks Jacob. As the writer, this was exactly my point.

~~~
c0riander
I understand the point but I think there is room for personalization in news
without the "chocolate ice cream effect" you're afraid of.

For instance, I like to read a lot of news about my local area, business,
startups, health, and fashion/style - I am not very interested in a local news
about anywhere else, or anything about TV/entertainment news, for example. So
it's possible to personalize a newstream by topic rather than by slant, since
I am going to be most interested in those topics and really not interested at
all in reading the others (just like consuming news in analog). In fact, these
types of personalizations, where I could have a greater degree of trust that
something would be interesting to me, would probably _expand_ the articles I
would choose to read. This way, something pops up that I would normally pass
over, and I could at least think "Hmm, there's probably a reason this is on my
feed" (kind of like when something pops up on the HN frontpage).

------
jasonkolb
I think there's an important nuance separating "personalized" and "tailored".
The personalization the article is talking about is mostly geared towards
deciding which sources someone should see--do you want to see stuff from
Drudge or HuffPo, for example. Imagine if Pandora only played stuff from bands
that it knew you liked.

Tailoring a feed to someone's interest, however, is more like what Pandora
actually does--learn "what" you like, not "who" you like. So I've discovered a
lot of musicians that I would never have otherwise heard from Pandora, which
rocks.

I think a tailored feed that keeps my interest and exposes me to new things
that I'll actually be interested in is the best of both worlds.

------
Symmetry
I very much see what the author is getting at, but I think he mis-diagnoses
the problem. To the extent that the news is homogeneous then, all things being
equal, we're going to get stuff that panders to the lowest common denominator,
not in depth or challenging reporting. I mean, have you watched cable news
recently?

I think that more than just have everybody have the same source of news the
writer would really prefer that that news was more in depth and critical than
most of what you find on television, or in other words that other people
should embrace his preferences in news watching. I probably agree with him!
But in practice I think talking about or trying to achieve the first when you
really want the second is going to be counterproductive.

~~~
anamax
> To the extent that the news is homogeneous then, all things being equal,
> we're going to get stuff that panders to the lowest common denominator, not
> in depth or challenging reporting.

You don't understand the proposals for "common news".

They're all basically "you'll see what I think that you should see I'll tell
you that it's good for you and that I'm not censoring anything important."

------
markkat
The future isn't in news filtering, it's in better news analysis. I think many
would say HN is great because it has lots of quality articles. HN is great
because unlike any traditional news source, you can have an analysis that no
one news source can offer. Oh, and you can add your 2 cents, or ask questions
too.

That said, looking at what is popularly called 'news' I'm glad I can apply a
filter.

------
ducuboy
There's a TED talk on this matter
[http://www.ted.com/talks/eli_pariser_beware_online_filter_bu...](http://www.ted.com/talks/eli_pariser_beware_online_filter_bubbles.html)

------
marknutter
I've heard this argument before and I've never understood it. Would it make
sense to suggest that we ignore the recommendations on Netflix because we'd be
missing out on movies we know we wouldn't enjoy? Information overload is
becoming a huge problem, and personalization is the solution to the problem,
although the problem is a hard one to solve.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Personalization in _entertainment_ is one thing; but it becomes a problem when
personalization extends to _news_ , i.e. the information about the world that
we use to make civic decisions.

~~~
marknutter
Having news that doesn't interest me show up in my news aggregator of choice
doesn't magically make me want to read it. If I have a bias, I'm going to
apply it to a set of news articles either way, so I might as well use
something that does that work for me.

~~~
knowtheory
The filter bubble is just a dumb meme that's running around right now because
of book sales and the like.

The real point is that business models based around personalization don't make
any sense. I wouldn't worry about it, because none of these systems are going
to succeed.

The 20th century and the era of big media was a fluke to begin with. It was a
rare and transient state, and it is no more.

------
jacoblyles
I don't miss the "good old days" when the establishment media sources went
unchallenged. I'm happy that I have a range of dissenters to choose from to
get my news and analysis. I'd rather listen to Radley Balko than Walter
Cronkite or, egads, FDR. Cops have been abusing their power forever, but who
was reporting on it?

------
ducuboy
Of course it is. No doubt we need news filters, or curation, because there's
too much news for us to handpick. You can still do that but you're missing a
lot of interesting stuff.

The discussion should be about the way filtering works. Of course you should
not get what you "like", but what you are interested in. There's a subtle but
big difference in that.

~~~
Gobitron
I'm not sure I totally agree. I think we are already possess the best filter
that guides us generally to the news we want to read. What we need are better
experiences from news apps and sites, and not someone else's idea of the
perfect overall filter. However, I do think that better selective filtering
will prove helpful. I wrote a blog post on this recently.
[http://goldbergfam.info/blog/2011/06/03/personalized-news-
si...](http://goldbergfam.info/blog/2011/06/03/personalized-news-sites-will-
not-work/)

~~~
ducuboy
What are the best filters you're referring to? Btw, do you know
<http://zite.com>? Besides filtering, it has topics. You might like that.

------
dreamdu5t
News is obselete. Wikipedia has replaced it.

I don't even read 90% of "news articles" because they're not very factual or
objective, and scant on details. I just go to Wikipedia, I go search for
first-hand evidence.

I want a service that's just facts not "news."

~~~
apl
Two problems with this:

1) Not everyone has time do to do this kind of fact-checking/analysis.

2) Epistemically, there's no difference between reading Wikipedia (an, at
best, second-hand source itself) and the New York Times.

------
jdietrich
I don't know about the US, but here in the UK the easiest way to find out
someone's political perspective is to ask them what newspaper they read. We
just don't have a national newspaper that doesn't have a political agenda. You
can choose a paper, safe in the knowledge that nothing you read will challenge
your world view or upset your prejudices. There's nothing stopping you from
reading all the other papers, but the only people who do are Media Studies
students and PR men.

As explained in 1987: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGscoaUWW2M>

------
maratd
> Part of the purpose of news is to create an educated and engaged citizenry,
> not merely provide a funnel for our natural predilection for the stuff we
> like (which the Internet is already stunningly good at).

Is that a euphemism for brainwashing the public? One of the reasons
traditional journalism is dying, is precisely because they are trying to shove
content down the throats of their readers. Content that nobody wants to read.
Get off your high horse. Journalism is entertainment. The citizenry educates
itself, by means of things called books ... not through muckraking.

------
jeremymims
This is a very fascinating set of comments. We have people that believe that
the news is irrelevant, mere entertainment, a form of brainwashing (!), and
something that only encompasses quick hit reporting. Then we have those that
argue for more specialization since it works just fine for Pandora and
Netflix. It seems to be a minority position that a diverse set of news creates
a better informed citizenry and this is something desirable. I'm not sure if
this is just among techies or if this is a broader belief. I'd be interested
in your thoughts.

------
wccrawford
I use the 'recommended items' feature on Google Reader quite a lot. It does a
good job of finding things I'd like, but also puts in a lot of other random
stuff. (Which I occasionally like.) The more things I 'liked', the more random
stuff appeared... (Probably because I have such a diverse set of interests
that it just can't read me well.)

------
scrrr
I think generally that people need far less news than they consume. Many
things are probably irrelevant and some even harmful to their mood or
motivation.

However, I also want to stay informed on certain topics.

Say I'm a freelance graphic designer. Surely would I want news about the
latest in CSS and logos, wouldn't I?

------
mbesto
Can't the same be said about news outlets with agendas?

For example people who only watch Fox News or read the Daily Mail.

